
Show HN: MetaFetcher – URL meta-data fetcher for Node.js - unicorncoder
https://github.com/RocktimSaikia/meta-fetcher
======
johnsonjo
Very nice. Good work. I wrote something similar recently for an internal
project. You should look into fetching JSON-LD as well. It’s a pretty neat
little format. Once you have JSON LD you can then use jsonld’s various APIs or
something like jq to get the data from it.

